# Math Aptitude Question.



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

The process that was used is literally in the question. It gives you the formula.

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Are electronic calculators// smart phones permitted ?

In which case, this is a snap.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Or:

(R1)(R2) / (R1 + R2) = 6.25 x 7.5 / 6.25 +7.5 = 46.875 / 13.75 = 3.4090909 = 3.41


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Here is how to solve the equation for R:

1. write out the equation given and first multiple both sides by R
R(1/R)= (1/6.25+1/7.5)R

2. Then take the result set here:
a) 1=R/6.25+R/7.5 and multiply by the common factor for 6.25 and 7.5
which is 46.875 you get this by multiple 6.25x7.5

b) gives this equation:

46(1)= (7.5R + 6.25R)46.875
---------------------
46.875

3. Now take this:
46=13.75R

4. Divide both sides of equation by 13.75 to give R
46/13.75=13.75R/13.75
3.41=R

Damn for not doing algebra for 30 years I am pretty good still at math!
Hope this helps.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

*Math equations*



ralpha494 said:


> Or:
> 
> (R1)(R2) / (R1 + R2) = 6.25 x 7.5 / 6.25 +7.5 = 46.875 / 13.75 = 3.4090909 = 3.41



Nice! Dude we should be teaching math instead of construction electrician work!


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

socaldreamer said:


> Nice! Dude we should be teaching math instead of construction electrician work!


Probably not, 

That equation needs some ( ) in order to work out the way it is intended.

If you use the order of operations, you don't get that answer.

Edit: Looking again, it's written correctly originally, the 2nd step is missing the ( ). My bad.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

socaldreamer said:


> Nice! Dude we should be teaching math instead of construction electrician work!


Seriously, you need to hit the books.

I strongly urge you to visit *Kahn Academy*.

It's on the Web -- and is free -- and can be found via Google// Bing// DuckDuckGo.

If this was a stumper... you're not ready for exam day.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Well I still got the right answer using my methods to solve the equation so for me it works correctly. If you have that level of advanced math skill a professor of applied math job would be a better route then back busting construction work!


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

And um no dude, I don't need to hit the books. I have an engineering degree from UC and have taken advanced math through calculus and differential equations.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

socaldreamer said:


> And um no dude, I don't need to hit the books. I have an engineering degree from UC and have taken advanced math through calculus and differential equations.


Oh, my !


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Sorry was not trying to be mean or anything but it sounded like an insult to my engineering background and 20 years of tech experience plus I had a bad day in that the IBEW only accept SEALED transcripts which they never told me over the phone or online when I asked so I drove there and now have to wait even long to get on.


----------



## ohmzroyal (Sep 22, 2017)

khan academy helped me a ton that and a foreign engineering student from germany wish i asked her for some knipex or wiha tools now ... but seriously khan academy and youtube great resources to help you out of a rut


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

GPriest said:


> I'm taking an online math course in preparation to apply for an electricians apprenticeship. I'm having trouble understanding a particular problem and the course only offers the answer and not the process that was used to reach that answer.
> 
> Hoping someone can offer some insight into this for me.


As Tesla has recommended, khan academy is a great resource. 
They have an Electrical engineering section that starts from the beginning and builds upon itself. 
As a sixth year senior chasing my EET degree, finding resources like the KA are indispensable because they take the textbook version of a concept and humanize it into language the average person can make sense of. 
I use it weekly. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaneyj (Mar 21, 2017)

socaldreamer said:


> And um no dude, I don't need to hit the books. I have an engineering degree from UC and have taken advanced math through calculus and differential equations.


UC Berkley? As in top 5 engineering program in the nation, regardless of discipline? 
I'm curious why you chose an electrical apprenticeship? 
Surely with accolades like that you could almost choose an engineering firm. 
I only ask, because after 15 years in the trade I realized I didn't want to be doing this at 40 so I went back to school. 
In electrical terms, you'd be my dual. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

It is called outsourcing of millions of American IT and STEM jobs to India and China as well as mass genocide against American engineers by the fraud called H1b/OPT/J1 visa program to destroy jobs in favor of cheap labor. You cannot do that to trade jobs although flooding the country with cheap illegal labor is taking its toll on many construction sites.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socaldreamer said:


> Well I still got the right answer using my methods to solve the equation so for me it works correctly. If you have that level of advanced math skill a professor of applied math job would be a better route then back busting construction work!


You'd have to explain how you got there from this: 46/13.75=13.75R/13.75

Seems you skipped something.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socaldreamer said:


> It is called outsourcing of millions of American IT and STEM jobs to India and China as well as mass genocide against American engineers by the fraud called H1b/OPT/J1 visa program to destroy jobs in favor of cheap labor. You cannot do that to trade jobs although flooding the country with cheap illegal labor is taking its toll on many construction sites.


I'd figure the cream always rises to the top and people would offer you jobs.......:whistling2:


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Nope! I worked 25 years in the IT field written books certifications it is really all about cheap slave labor now.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

socaldreamer said:


> Nope! I worked 25 years in the IT field written books certifications it is really all about cheap slave labor now.


All too true.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

Well at least the veteran electrician that I had a chat with at IBEW this week was friendly and open to telling me that at 46 I can still make it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

socaldreamer said:


> Well at least the veteran electrician that I had a chat with at IBEW this week was friendly and open to telling me that at 46 I can still make it.


Nobody said you wouldn't be a good apprentice!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

it helps to remember that with parallel resistors the total resistance will always be lower than the smallest value resister in the parallel circuit.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

I am just thankful that I escaped the nightmare Common Core math system used today to screw up the minds of kids learning math!


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

socaldreamer said:


> I am just thankful that I escaped the nightmare Common Core math system used today to screw up the minds of kids learning math!


common core was modeled after the use of the abbacus! it is actually very easy 
but as usual someone had to screw that up by trying to make something simple even simpler to understand and it got away from them.


----------



## socaldreamer (Sep 9, 2017)

well it sucks as I can do math much faster and accurate


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought they were teaching it this way because it would make it easier to become a coder. Well what do I know, that's right neither.


----------

